# Hairless Rat: Vaginal Bleeding/Maybe Pregnant



## Kj555 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi I am a new rat owner. I bought my rat from a pet store where she was kept in a cage with male rats. I didn't think much of it until I thought she started to look pregnant. I wasn't really sure but I figured I would find out soon. I have never had a rat before and I have tried to do a lot of research about pregnant ones but i'm freaking out because she is bleeding and it seems like she is trying to have babies. I put a rag underneath of her and covered her up with another one but she still feels so cold! She is really weak I was just wondering what I should do besides wait? 
Thanks


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Do you have a picture of her?


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

If she was kept with males chances are she is pregnant and is now giving birth. The best thing you can do is just watch and wait, give mumma rat some scrambled egg after birth and maybe invest in some lactol it will be great for the babies if she is having trouble feeding them and will be great for her. If you go back to the pet store they SHOULD give you another cage for the babies seeing as it was their fault for keeping her with males in the first place.
Good luck!


----------



## Kj555 (Jul 3, 2013)

Alright thanks for the advise!!! Is there like a certain amount of time it should take her to have them?? Like how many hours? I am also worried that she is really young! I read that it isn't good for them to have babies before they are 4 months old...she is really little so I think she is younger than that...


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

http://ratguide.com/breeding/birth/labor_and_birth.php


This might help you out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kj555 (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm fairly positive she is pregnant. If not then there is something wrong with her......Ignore all the blood:/


----------



## Kj555 (Jul 3, 2013)

<img src="http://www.ratforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=54786&stc=1" attachmentid="54786" alt="" id="vbattach_54786" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.ratforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=54794&stc=1" attachmentid="54794" alt="" id="vbattach_54794" class="previewthumb"><br>I'm fairly positive she is pregnant.  If not then there is something wrong with her......Ignore all the blood:/


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh my she looks so young and tiny. Gently press against her tummy and see if you feel any movement. You could probably see each baby with her being a hairless. I've heard hairless rats have trouble producing milk so you need to be prepared with either a breeder to take the babies if mom can't produce or a mother with recently weaned babies. You can try hand feeding them as well but they have to eat something like every two hours. 

I'm worried about all that blood I've never had a pregnant rat before so I'm not sure if that is normal. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kj555 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah she is so little!!! I mean there are like little lumps but I can't tell for sure! That blood is from this morning, so she hasn't been consistently bleeding all day so that makes me feel a little better about it. Right now I am just worried about her...i'm not sure what will happen with the babies because i have heard a lot about Hairless rats not lactating.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Hopefully someone will chime in about milk options but for now call around to pet stores breeders rescues and see if they have a lactating female and are willing to foster her babies if necessary. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

She looks kinda pregnant, is she is nesting or anything?


----------



## Kj555 (Jul 3, 2013)

I mean she has just been curling up in her little blankets? I don't know if i would consider that nesting?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Yikes! She looks really skinny even without the fur. >.<
I would try putting lots of food into her. Baby food will work best. Anything with protein in it helps too.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Poor thing!! My hairless 8 week old just had a litter on Saturday and never looked anything like that - and there was never any blood.

My son and I watched the whole process.

Do you have a vet you can call?

I hope she is ok!!


----------



## Kj555 (Jul 3, 2013)

She eats all the time! No not really? I dont think there are any vets for her anywhere around here...


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

She definitely looks pregnant to me and also definitely looks malnourished. What is her exact diet?

Start incorporating things like scrambled eggs to increase her protein intake and get some healthy fats in her with some nuts and seeds.

You may also want to grab some infant formula and a small artist's paintbrush (not a dropper) in case you need to feed the babies yourself.


----------



## Kj555 (Jul 3, 2013)

I feed her a lot of nuts and seeds. She also really like avocados. I have only had her for a little over a week so i am doing my best to get her looking healthy. She isn't doing very well...nothing else has happened


----------



## JohananV (Jul 1, 2013)

Any update on this little girl? I've been following this thread closely.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes I am also curious as to how your rat is doing?


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Yeah how is she doing? Is she doing alright?


----------



## Kj555 (Jul 3, 2013)

She died yesterday This sounds gross but after she died we checked out what was going on the inside of her.....She had a tumor about the size of a golf ball  This is why she looked pregnant and was never gaining any weight.....


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry. =(


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your rattie's passing. May she rest in peace.


----------

